# Kärnten- Metnitztal- Fischereimöglichkeiten



## dcpolo (3. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

wir fahren in 2 Wochen ins Metnitztal nach Kärnten (Bezirk St.Veit).

Ich habe mich schon ein bisschen im Internet informiert, was die Fischereimöglichkeiten anbelangt. Folgende Gewässer wurden "ausgespuckt" und sprechen mich an:

- Gebirgsteiche bei Metnitz
- Schloßteich zu Grades
- Tatschnigteich
- Hörzendorfer See
- St. Urban(er) See

Kennt einer von euch die/bzw. eins der genannten Gewässer? Wäre für ein paar Infos sehr dankbar.

Zudem würde mich interessieren, ob es in der Nähe einen Put and Take See gibt. Habe noch zwei Freunde dabei, die bein Fischen gerade einsteigen. 

Wie gesagt, über ein paar Infos würde ich mich total freuen.

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Anderson (4. August 2008)

*AW: Kärnten- Metnitztal- Fischereimöglichkeiten*

Hallo,
sieh dich hier mal um.
http://kaernten.anglerinfo.at/html/st._veit_gewaesser_angeln_fisc.html
Und mach mal nen Abstecher auf die Flattnitz,klasse Ecke dort oben.Wenn ihr weiter fahrt kommt ihr an die Mur,steirische Seite Region um Murau.Gutes Fliegengewässer mit einigen Staustufen geeignet für Spinnangler.http://steiermark.anglerinfo.at/Stm...k_Murau_Gewaesser/bezirk_murau_gewaesser.html
Viel Spass beim fischen und beim Eierschwammerl suchen und probiert das Murauer Bier.

Tschööö

Heinrich


----------



## dcpolo (4. August 2008)

*AW: Kärnten- Metnitztal- Fischereimöglichkeiten*

Hallo,

danke schonmal.

Die Infos über die Gewässer habe ich bereits aus deinem ersten Link.

Ich dachte jetzt mehr so an "Erfahrungsberichte". Habe mich aber in meinem ersten Post nicht klar ausgedrückt.

Vielleicht kommt ja noch jmd., der die Region und die Gewässer kennt#h


----------



## dcpolo (25. August 2008)

*AW: Kärnten- Metnitztal- Fischereimöglichkeiten*

So, gestern aus dem wunderschönen Metnitztal zurück gekehrt- leider sind die Fischereimöglichkeiten in diesem Teil Kärntens arg eingeschränkt:

- die Gebirgsteiche und der Schloßteich Grades sind verpachtet und man bekommt keine Gastkarten

- den Hörzendorfer See sowie den Urban See habe ich nicht befischt

- der Tatschnigteich ist ein kleiner See mit Bestand an Karpfen und Stören. Jeweils ein kleines Exemplar beider Fischarten ist mir an den Haken gegangen.

- In Mettnitz gibt es zudem einen kleinen "Angelteich"- Stampfer heisst die Anlage. Von Angeln kann man aber kaum sprechen, da es sich um ein Zuchtbecken handelt- also eher was für Kinder oder Anfänger.


----------



## Anderson (25. August 2008)

*AW: Kärnten- Metnitztal- Fischereimöglichkeiten*

Danke für dein Resumee.
Hoffe die Region hat dich sonst nicht enttäuscht.

|wavey:
Anderson


----------



## dcpolo (27. August 2008)

*AW: Kärnten- Metnitztal- Fischereimöglichkeiten*

Resumee ist doch Pflicht- erst Fragen stellen und dann selber keine Antworten posten ist Käse|rolleyes So profitiert der nächste, der dort hinfährt!

Enttäuscht bin ich aber ganz und gar nicht. Die Region ist landschaftlich wunderschön und hat viele tolle Sehenswürdigkeiten zu bieten- habe gezwungenermaßen das Fischen vernachlässigt und war dafür viel Wandern und Pilze suchen #6

Zudem hatten wir eine tolle Unterkunft für 6 Personen (einsam und verlassen im Wald, inkl. Feuerholz hacken und ganz viel Auslauf für Kinder und Tiere)- halt echter Abenteuerurlaub für Großstädter wie mich. Wer nähere Infos will, PN mit email Adresse an mich. Dann gibts Fotos !|wavey:


----------

